# acoreus collection services



## Griffeline (31 August 2011)

Hat schon jemand mit der Inkassofirma *acoreus* Ärger gehabt?
Wurde weitergereicht von *IN-telegence* wegen einer 0900-Nummer.
Ursprüngliche Firma "*WebMarketing-2000 GmbH*" wäscht Ihre Finger in Unschuld...!


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2011)

Liebste Griffeline 
die Benutzung der Suchfunktion hat schon oft gehelft ...

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/53375/?q=acoreus&o=date&c[title_only]=1

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/53376/?q=acoreus&o=date


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2011)

Da es hier einen Info-Artikel bezüglich dieser Abzock-Sonderform nicht gibt, hier einen Link auf einen Artikel im Antispam-Wiki, den man dazu mal lesen sollte.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Wide...fraglich_oder_nicht_genutzter_Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Griffeline (1 September 2011)

Danke, liebe Forumsmitglieder !


----------

